# Pictures



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

HOW DO YOU ADD PICTURES TO YOU"R POST ????????????????? THANKS THE RIP


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Rip,

Some of us use www.photobucket.com, & I believe the majority use the url from the their gallery pics. 
Register an acct w/ photobucket.com it is free. Then upload your pics from your computer to photobucket. The image will appear w/ 3 rectangular boxes below it. Highlight & copy the 1st box. Bring it over to you text box on the forum. Click on the tree in your tool bar (insert image), delete the http:// that it provides for you & paste in the url from photobucket. Then click OK & the link to your photo will appear in your OB forum text box. I would click on preview post to check to see if you have done it correctly. It may take a little time to perfect it.

I have tried several times to use the gallery method & it just never works for me









Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hi Rip,
> 
> Some of us use www.photobucket.com, & I believe the majority use the url from the their gallery pics.
> Register an acct w/ photobucket.com it is free. Then upload your pics from your computer to photobucket. The image will appear w/ 3 rectangular boxes below it. Highlight & copy the 1st box. Bring it over to you text box on the forum. Click on the tree in your tool bar (insert image), delete the http:// that it provides for you & paste in the url from photobucket. Then click OK & the link to your photo will appear in your OB forum text box. I would click on preview post to check to see if you have done it correctly. It may take a little time to perfect it.
> ...


 Thank you


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You welcome, did it work for you?

Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RizFam said:


> You welcome, did it work for you?
> 
> Tami


Inquiring minds want too know.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hi Rip,
> 
> Some of us use www.photobucket.com, & I believe the majority use the url from the their gallery pics.
> Register an acct w/ photobucket.com it is free. Then upload your pics from your computer to photobucket. The image will appear w/ 3 rectangular boxes below it. Highlight & copy the 1st box. Bring it over to you text box on the forum. Click on the tree in your tool bar (insert image), delete the http:// that it provides for you & paste in the url from photobucket. Then click OK & the link to your photo will appear in your OB forum text box. I would click on preview post to check to see if you have done it correctly. It may take a little time to perfect it.
> ...


I like that you keep changing the pic of the three of you!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> You welcome, did it work for you?
> 
> Tami


Yes Thanks


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hi Rip,
> 
> Some of us use www.photobucket.com, & I believe the majority use the url from the their gallery pics.
> Register an acct w/ photobucket.com it is free. Then upload your pics from your computer to photobucket. The image will appear w/ 3 rectangular boxes below it. Highlight & copy the 1st box. Bring it over to you text box on the forum. Click on the tree in your tool bar (insert image), delete the http:// that it provides for you & paste in the url from photobucket. Then click OK & the link to your photo will appear in your OB forum text box. I would click on preview post to check to see if you have done it correctly. It may take a little time to perfect it.
> ...


I like that you keep changing the pic of the three of you!
[/quote]

Thanks







I'm such a dork











> Rip Posted Today, 07:03 AM
> 
> Yes Thanks


Good I'm glad









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> I like that you keep changing the pic of the three of you!


Thanks







I'm such a dork









Tami
[/quote]
Oh look! It changed again!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I like that you keep changing the pic of the three of you!


Thanks







I'm such a dork









Tami
[/quote]
Oh look! It changed again!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]








just observing who is really paying close attention to detail
















Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> just observing who is really paying close attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...or....maybe who else has just too much free time on their hands ??????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> just observing who is really paying close attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...or....maybe who else has just too much free time on their hands ??????
[/quote]

You mean like YOU ......


----------

